# Menjunje



## WhoSoyEu

Eu já havia ouvido esta palavra com o sentido de "mistureba" ou de alimento esquisito (esquisito em português).

Procurando na Internet achei o sentido explicado em inglês, muito próximo ao que eu conhecia e até com outra grafia 
*menjunje*, *menjurje* 
_n._ an occurrence of an unusual mixture;
mas nenhuma informação em espanhol, a não ser o título de um site -*Menjunje Argentino.*

Alguém pode me dizer algo mais a respeito dessa palavra, de seu sentido e origem?

Obrigado, desde já.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Eu achei essa palavra com uma grafia ligeiramente diferenciada mas ainda com o sentido de mistura no DRAE:

*mejunje**.*

(Del ár. hisp. _mamzúǧ,_ y este del ár. clás. _mamzūǧ_, mezclado).


*1. *m. Cosmético o medicamento formado por la mezcla de varios ingredientes.



Será isto que você está procurando?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Interesante, mas o sentido que eu conhecia se referia a alimentação. Cuando la cocinera puso la comida sobre la mesa, alguien dijo: - vaya menjunje...


----------



## Rayines

WhoSoyEu said:


> Interesante, mas o sentido que eu conhecia se referia a alimentação. Cuando la cocinera puso la comida sobre la mesa, alguien dijo: - vaya menjunje...


Hola WhoSoyEu: Aquí tienes la definición del DRAE:

*mejunje**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _mamzúǧ,_ y este del ár. clás. _mamzūǧ_, mezclado).
* 1.     * m. Cosmético o medicamento formado por la mezcla de varios ingredientes.

En Argentina, en general decimos "menjunje" para referirnos a una mezcla en la comida que no nos inspira demasiada confianza: "¡¿Qué menujunje preparaste?!"  .
¿Es esto lo que preguntabas?


----------



## coquis14

Rayines said:


> Hola WhoSoyEu: Aquí tienes la definición del DRAE:
> 
> *mejunje**.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _mamzúǧ,_ y este del ár. clás. _mamzūǧ_, mezclado).
> *1. *m. Cosmético o medicamento formado por la mezcla de varios ingredientes.
> 
> En Argentina, en general decimos "menjunje" para referirnos a una mezcla en la comida que no nos inspira demasiada confianza: "¡¿Qué *mejunje* preparaste?!"  .
> ¿Es esto lo que preguntabas?


 Yo creo que diste en el clavo *Rayi*.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Rayines said:


> Hola WhoSoyEu: Aquí tienes la definición del DRAE:
> 
> *mejunje**.*
> (Del ár. hisp. _mamzúǧ,_ y este del ár. clás. _mamzūǧ_, mezclado).
> *1. *m. Cosmético o medicamento formado por la mezcla de varios ingredientes.
> 
> En Argentina, en general decimos "menjunje" para referirnos a una mezcla en la comida que no nos inspira demasiada confianza: "¡¿Qué menujunje preparaste?!"  .
> ¿Es esto lo que preguntabas?


Es eso, Ray. Tenés idea del origen de esa palabra?


----------



## patodiez

Oi Who, aqui en el interior de Argentina es el significado que acotan Rayines y Coquis. Yo particularmente la uso a esa palabra para hacer referencia a mezclas raras de comidas y de bebidas. Sobre su origen encontré este pequeño párrafo en internet:

*"Menjurje" aparece en la octava edición del Diccionario de la lengua castellana, de 1837, como: 'Mezcla de diversos ingredientes', con la marca de "familiar". Pero, en 1869 se registran las variantes "menjunje", que refiere a su vez a la anterior "menjurje", y a la actual "mejunje".
Al igual que sucede con las pesonas mellizas o gemelas, que suelen confundirnos por su gran parecido físico, existen palabras que por su gran "parecido" léxico, aunque no semántico (de significado), se cruzan originando nuevas formas o variantes.
De "menjurje" a "menjunje", la norma prefiere hoy en día "mejunje", con el significado de 'Cosmético o medicamento formado por la mezcla de varios ingredientes'. *

Como verás viene de hace mucho tiempo y se escribían de otra forma: menjurje, menjunje y actualmente, mejunje.
Espero ter ajudado.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vanda

Ahhhh!!!! então de acordo com a explicação da Reynita, é a nossa gororoba!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Ahhhh!!!! então de acordo com a explicação da Reynita, é a nossa gororoba!



Perfeito, Vanda. Pode colocar mais uma entrada no dicionário do foro. Mas minha nova pergunta é: Menjunje ou Mejunje é uma palavra sulamericana ou tem raízes européias?


----------



## Rayines

WhoSoyEu said:


> Perfeito, Vanda. Pode colocar mais uma entrada no dicionário do foro. Mas minha nova pergunta é: Menjunje ou Mejunje é uma palavra sulamericana ou tem raízes européias?


WhoSoyEu: si miras en la definición de DRAE que puse en mi mensaje, es de origen árabe hispánico, por lo que parece.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tenés razón Inés, soy muy ligero para hacer mis lecturas y se me pasa mucha cosa.

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

O _mejunje_ (o _bazofia)_ espanhol cá na Galiza chama-se _galdruma(lla)da_ ou _bazofia_. Em português podes usar (é a minha opinião) _bazófia_, que não sei se tem sinónimos em gíria ou mais coloquiais. Estou a falar de *comidas*. 
Em *cosmética* cá na Galiza sería _mestura_, _ungüento, pasta_ ou _pomada_. Em português seria _unguento_ ou _pomada_.


----------



## Carfer

Se bem percebi o significado, em português de Portugal seria '_mistela_' ou '_mixórdia_'. Também existe '_bazófia_', de facto, com o sentido de prato feito de restos de comida (uma espécie de _'roupa-velha'_), mas o significado normal da palavra é vaidade, prosápia, fanfarronice. Talvez o prato se chame assim por ter pretensões exageradas, por, sendo feito de restos, querer parecer comida de qualidade, mas a verdade é que muitas vezes é de facto mesmo bom.


----------



## Mangato

Mejunje,  também e utilizado para se referir  de jeito  um bocado despectivo a um *molho,*


----------



## XiaoRoel

No senso culinário é o que você diz. Estava eu a procurar o termo (mistela ou mixórdia) que tinha ouvido há anos na minha mocidade, não lembro bem onde (seria em Coimbra?). Muito obrigado por mo lembrar


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Es eso, Ray. Tenés idea del origen de esa palabra?


 
Como já responderam, a origem está na palavra _mamzuj_, do árabe hispánico. Posso acrescentar que mistura, em árabe cássico, é _mazij_.


----------

